# old train depot



## bs0604 (Dec 2, 2012)

BoonesmillHDR3reduced by bs0604, on Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light (Jan 1, 2013)

I like this image, but the frame is competing too much with the actual subject. As the wood of the frame is the same as the wood of the building. Do you have a version without the borders?


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 1, 2013)

Bend The Light said:


> I like this image, but the frame is competing too much with the actual subject. As the wood of the frame is the same as the wood of the building. Do you have a version without the borders?



Agreed loose the cheesy digital frame.


----------



## weags77 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah nice image but I'd definitely lose the frame as others have said. Maybe try converting to B &W would be interesting as well.


----------



## Mully (Jan 1, 2013)

Frame kill it ... but I guess you heard that before ^^^^^^^^^  Nice train station, IMHO a little over saturated


----------



## bs0604 (Jan 1, 2013)

Here is the picture w/o the frame.  When I first made the HDR image I had read in Photoshop magazine how to make a frame so I was experimenting with the technique.




BoonesMillHDRreduced by bs0604, on Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light (Jan 1, 2013)

bs0604 said:


> Here is the picture w/o the frame.  When I first made the HDR image I had read in Photoshop magazine how to make a frame so I was experimenting with the technique.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Much better. And it doesn't look so saturated either.


----------



## rojam1000 (Jan 3, 2013)

great shot and nice pp


----------



## _HH_ (Jan 28, 2013)

The detail really stands out w/o the frame ...


----------

